# tapado long stick fighting



## thekuntawman (Feb 26, 2004)

i am posting this announcement for my friend emilio labarcon, who is teaching tapado and filipino style judo karate, in sacramento.

tapado is the famous style of long stick fighting, which it held with two hands. this style is more complete than the japanese style of "jo", which is more prearranged. tapado students will learn to use this weapons against arnis, swords, knife and all kinds of weapons, even the unarmed opponent. tapado students will also learn doce pares eskrima, and filipino style judo karate, which is more of a fighting method than the standard judo and karate.

if you are interested, please email me until i can post his information here. thank you.


----------



## John J (Feb 26, 2004)

It is my understanding that there is only 2 strikes in their weapon system. Based on what I've seen of players here and back home, this stands true. Can you clarify a bit on this? BTW...all of them were supposedly students of Romeo Mamar.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 28, 2004)

thekuntawman said:
			
		

> i am posting this announcement for my friend emilio labarcon, who is teaching tapado and filipino style judo karate, in sacramento.
> 
> tapado is the famous style of long stick fighting, which it held with two hands. this style is more complete than the japanese style of "jo", which is more prearranged. tapado students will learn to use this weapons against arnis, swords, knife and all kinds of weapons, even the unarmed opponent. tapado students will also learn doce pares eskrima, and filipino style judo karate, which is more of a fighting method than the standard judo and karate.
> 
> if you are interested, please email me until i can post his information here. thank you.



 Kuntawman I would love to see some Tapado, here in Michigan!! I have experienced it, unfortunately it was not a good experience. I had a guy named Mark that came into my school about 8 years ago said he did Tapado ,which I new nothing of and said we should play a little next thing I new we  were going all out, he was very powerful, somehow in the exchange I got hit in the eye (it just happened so fast) I need 12 stitches, I managed to get in close, which is our world ( Balintawak) and got a good lick across his ear and jaw and a Punyo to the back of his head as he tried to tackle me, we ended up on the ground which was good for me bad for him, somebody called the cops it was a mess and real bloody. I never seen or heard from him or another Tapado guy. I hold no ill feelings towards anyone, I think this guy was just some wacko who would have done the samething no matter what art he did. Besides it gave me and GM Buot something to work on for a few weeks :boing2: 

Anyway if you have any connections in this part of the country I would greatly appreciate it, I think the art is quite intresting.

Good Luck
Rocky


----------



## arnisador (Mar 1, 2004)

Search on _tapado_ here for more info. on it and the issue of 2 vs. more strikes.


----------



## John J (Mar 1, 2004)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Search on _tapado_ here for more info. on it and the issue of 2 vs. more strikes.



Thanks for the suggestion. I was actually part of the discussion on one of the threads but was hoping for possibly personal feedback from  thekuntawman's friend who is an actual practitioner.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 1, 2004)

Makes sense!


----------



## ManogSulSog (Jun 24, 2007)

Good Day! im a student of Original Filipino Tapado Long Stick Fighting Art to give more info pls visite this site:http://fmacircle.ph.tc/ or u can also visit here :http://oftlsfai.blogspot.com/


----------



## thekuntawman (Jun 24, 2007)

hi sorry i dont get to go to the forms much.

tapado (from what i remember of emilios style) has 16 strikes. but you only learn one at a time. you learn methods of attack, and methods of defense. how emilio teachers it, you dont move on until you can fight using the strike you are studying, and how to defend against it. 

i like this method, because this is how i teach my eskrima. we have 22 stick hits in our style.

emilio only taught 1 strike when he was with us, and believe me, it is plenty.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 24, 2007)

thekuntawman said:


> emilio only taught 1 strike when he was with us, and believe me, it is plenty.



I usually hear that most tapado styles teach only 2 or 3 strikes!


----------



## ManogSulSog (Jun 25, 2007)

In the Original Filipino Tapado Long Stick Fighting here in Negros Occidental Philippines has two basic strike . but there many Technique or Linyada in our language..  If your strike improve the teacher well give you another technique or Linyada. Every Linyada has its own movement and the higher your technique the stronger the power you given to your partner...


----------



## arnisador (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm sure that even those two basic strikes have many variations/combinations, and wayst o set them up!


----------



## thekuntawman (Jun 25, 2007)

the idea behind developing a few hits, instead of learning many, is that the goal of the fighter is to have the sharpest blade, not just to have the _most_.

if you take the number one hit of tapado, and develop such speed and power with it, there is no need to learn a whole bunch of other ones, even thogh more strikes would help. but the important thing is, how effective are you with the one you have. many people only care to learn as much as they can, because this helps them with pride, showing off, and doing demonstrations. 

the slow way of teaching guarantees that the fighter knows each technique very well before moving along to others.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 25, 2007)

I like the idea of learning to use what you have before bring given more to use


----------



## thekuntawman (Jun 25, 2007)

me too. this is why boxers have good skill with what they have, over many martial artists who have the same techniques as boxers, and more.

i believe eskrimadors would benefit if they encounter a tapado fighter, or at least another eskrimador who uses power the same way. the question is, do i have the power or the ability to stop him? most eskrimadors do not, but if you change to this style of training, you would very shortly.


----------



## ManogSulSog (Jun 28, 2007)

the leight of tapado stick is very difficult to counter for the arnisador. It still important to practice higher form because i gives more power. tapado fighter not only prepare for arnisador but tapado fighter as well because power and speed is very important in a duel,higher technique means superior power and speed.


----------

